# poison ivy vines



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

i have a couple trees with some healthy poison ivy vines growing up them. i have sprayed them with round-up but it doesnt seem to be working. anyone have a way that they have found to work good to kill the ivy?


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Ortho makes some poison Ivy killer. It works best if your spray in August when the poison ivy is sending nutrients to the roots in preparation for the coming winter.


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have successfully killed off poison ivy in many places on my property. With large vines the best way to kill it is to cut the vine off at the ground and brush pure brush killer onto the stump. After that you just have to be persistent and spray any new growth that comes up until it stops. 
The best time to spray is when the stuff is growing. Spray the new growth and it will suck the poison into the roots. It took 3 years to kill some of the big vines on my property, but it can be done.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Kill all of it........ I hate that stuff. Heck I can look it up in the dictionary and get a rash.......:rant:


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

I've been "chasing" a patch of that stuff for about 3 years now. I think I'm starting to get the upper hand now. The method I use is very similar to what RDS explained.


----------



## eyesforever (Mar 8, 2004)

wally-eye said:


> Kill all of it........ I hate that stuff. Heck I can look it up in the dictionary and get a rash.......:rant:


OMG! :yikes:Why did you read this? LOL


----------



## Islander26 (Feb 23, 2004)

Whatever you do don't burn it......

I'm beggining to wonder if Round Up is a sponser of this site:lol:


----------



## MRocks (Aug 31, 2007)

I will echo what RDS said, as well. My neighbor has some on some old apple trees that hand over my property. I cut out 8-10" sections of vine last year then sprayed the stump with Ortho poison ivy killer. All the stuff I cut was dead last summer. This summer I'll be watching for it to come back.

I chopped it using loppers with 18" handles then washed them with rubbing alcohol when I was done to clean them up.


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

great thanks guys!


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

wally-eye said:


> Kill all of it........ I hate that stuff. Heck I can look it up in the dictionary and get a rash.......:rant:


This thread is making me itch!!


----------

